# iPod 4G lundi (avec photo)



## Jack Ryan (14 Juillet 2004)

aha je suis bien content ... voila que ThinkSecret dit que Apple va sortir des iPod 4G debut aout ... plus fins .. design plus cool ... pleins de couleurs ... et des plus gros disques durs a prix equivalent pour les 3 modeles ... 

je voulai au debut acheter un iPod mini .. peut-etre a l'Apple Expo, mais voila qui remet tout en cause : 4Go c'est pas beaucoup ... la on a un iPod avec une plus grosse capacitée .. avec un design plus proche de celui de l'iPod mini ( qui m'attirai beaucoup plus que celui des iPod blancs ) ... moi je dit .. attendons de voir  .. apres tout les ipod mini seront probablement pas rapidement diponibles d'ici que Apple sorte les tous nouveaux tout beaux iPods .. et peut-etre meme que l'Apple Expo cera l'ocasion de les comparer de pres .


----------



## Piewhy (14 Juillet 2004)

D'apres ThinkSecret les technologies du nouvel iPod seraient les mêmes que l'iPod 3G... 

En tout cas, cet iPod maxi pourrait faire du bien aux stocks du mini...

à suivre...


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Ouai .. Moi je trouve tout ca encore TRES cher, si c'est pour l'utiliser dans le bus, ou en voyage.. Mettre 250 ¤ pour écouter de la musique, MEME si c'est de la super qualité.. J'aime autant mon lecteur de cassettes..


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2004)

couleurs je m'en fous un peu, par contre j'aimerais vraiment un Tuner FM siouplait


----------



## Ice_Tux (15 Juillet 2004)

J'espère qu'il serait dispo en d'autres couleurs que jaune, violet et orange, et que les écouteurs seront toujours blancs (j'aime trop les écouteurs blancs :love: )


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Ouai .. Moi je trouve tout ca encore TRES cher, si c'est pour l'utiliser dans le bus, ou en voyage.. Mettre 250 ¤ pour écouter de la musique, MEME si c'est de la super qualité.. J'aime autant mon lecteur de cassettes..


par contre je ne pense pas que tu a toute ta discotheque dans ton lecteur de cassettes


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par contre je ne pense pas que tu a toute ta discotheque dans ton lecteur de cassettes


 -on dit pas cassetotheque ? 




-ah, on dit camion ?
-ok, je sors


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs pour les ipod on devrait dire la fichierotheque  :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2004)

Ice_Tux a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il serait dispo en d'autres couleurs que jaune, violet et orange, et que les écouteurs seront toujours blancs (j'aime trop les écouteurs blancs :love: )


si tu veux, je te file les miens, car pire comme casque, je connais pas! :rateau:


----------



## Ice_Tux (15 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux, je te file les miens, car pire comme casque, je connais pas! :rateau:


 ah bon... je les ai essayé une fois, il me semblait que la qualité était correcte...
 alors dans ce cas j'en veux des bleus :rateau:


----------



## pRETENDER (15 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par contre je ne pense pas que tu a toute ta discotheque dans ton lecteur de cassettes




Désolé, mais je vois pas non plus l'interet de se promener avec TOUTE sa discotheque.. Ca doit etre fun les premiers temps, mais on doit avoir du mal a choisir non? :rose:

Sans compter le risque de se le faire voler.. Les écouteurs blancs ca se remarque.. Il vaut mieux pas, par chez moi, se promener avec ca apres 18h30 !!   :casse:

Sinon c'est un choix que je respecte tout a fait, si on sort un iPod à 150 ¤ j'en achete 4  !

(tiens c'est mon 50 post  )


----------



## tyler_d (15 Juillet 2004)

je n'y crois pas à ce nouvel ipod 4g, quasiment identique au 3g sauf son design apparement.

 Il ne faut pas oublier qu'HP doit lui aussi sortir son ipod, mais un ipod 3g !!!

 à moins que du coup, apple sorte un nouvel ipod pour se démarquer de celui d'hp....

 je ne sais plus !!!!


----------



## bernie18 (15 Juillet 2004)

J'ai trouvé cette invitation à la fnac digitale ....

C'est étrange ! non ?


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé cette invitation à la fnac digitale ....
> 
> C'est étrange ! non ?



ouais, j'ai vu cela ce week end je sais plus où et ça m'a intrigué...je me suis dit ipodmini, mais en même temps, le slogan laisse suggérer qu'on pourrait mettre autre chose que de la zik dans les poches.. :mouais:  ...des clés?    :mouais:


----------



## kaolin (15 Juillet 2004)

Est ce que ca peut etre le nouvel iPod? Car l'iPod actuel permet de transporter tous les types de fichier, donc ca ne serait pas une nouveaute de pouvoir transporter des videos par exemple. 

Peut etre un ecran couleur qui permettrait de lire des videos sur l'iPod?

En tout cas les couleurs: jaune, violet ou orange, ca me parait pas terrible.


----------



## Jack Ryan (15 Juillet 2004)

en tout cas ca va poser des problemes pour les pubs avec les silhouettes : des iPod orange sur fond orange  .. va falloir repenser tout ca .. enfin je suppose qu'ils ont deja quelques idées de pubs pour l'iPod mini .. on en a toujours pas vu apres tout .


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Juillet 2004)

J'aime le jaune 
Concernant l'iPod 4 G, il adoptera les technologies du mini blabla?Sa veut dire la molette cliquable? Rien que pour sa le mini me tente mais je ne sais pas encore?Deux ipods?J'hésite,un pour toute la bibliotèque entiere et un pour les meilleurs chansons?Mouai

Les même tarifs que le 3G c'est pas mal si les améliorations apportées en valent la peine?Wait and see?

Intéressant l'annonce d'un 4G?

Serait-il possible que le 4G soit une association hp + apple d'où un seul nouveau modèle et pas deux?


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, j'ai vu cela ce week end je sais plus où et ça m'a intrigué...je me suis dit ipodmini, mais en même temps, le slogan laisse suggérer qu'on pourrait mettre autre chose que de la zik dans les poches.. :mouais:  ...des clés?    :mouais:



Cela peut aussi juste dire que le disque dur sera plus gros et qu'on pourra mettre toute sa musique plus encore plus de musique... Ce serait couillon mais pas impossible. À moins qu'enfin le 4G propose une entrée son et un encodeur dignes de ce nom!

A.


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Ouai .. Moi je trouve tout ca encore TRES cher, si c'est pour l'utiliser dans le bus, ou en voyage.. Mettre 250 ¤ pour écouter de la musique, MEME si c'est de la super qualité.. J'aime autant mon lecteur de cassettes..



tu sais, avec un petit bricolage... genre adaptateur usb/port série, et un câble serie/jack, tu dois meme pouvoir réussir a sauvegarder une centaine de ko sur ton walkman.
et même echanger de fichiers avec des potes si tu as une platine double K7, la grande classe !  :love: 
ça me rappelle mon trs 80 
l'iPod, je dois l'utiliser 10 fois par an avec un casque sur les oreilles, et pourtant, je m'en sers tous les jours... pour écouter de la musique, entre autres !


----------



## tyler_d (16 Juillet 2004)

je suis étonné qu'il n'y ai pas déja plus de spéculations sur cette invitation !

 Clairement, l'ipod va changer,  et donc pourquoi pas un ipod vidéo, meme si je ne vois toujours pas à quoi sert ce concept : avoir toutte sa musique dans sa poche, évidement, après les films de 2h pas vraiment...

 vivement le 31 aout !


----------



## bernie18 (16 Juillet 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que ca peut etre le nouvel iPod? Car l'iPod actuel permet de transporter tous les types de fichier, donc ca ne serait pas une nouveaute de pouvoir transporter des videos par exemple.



C'est clair qu'il y a anguille sous roche !!

Le "plus encore" avec un point d'interrogation, c'est quand même précis, non ??
Je pense pas qu'ils parlent de la fonction disque dur de l'ipod dans le "plus encore?"

Enfin bon ..... je dis ça , je dis rien .... je sais je me vais me taire...... pardon.


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

étanche pour chanter sous la douche ?


 Pourquoi vous y voyez un iPod 4G ?

 puisqu'on a deja "toute la musique dans votre poche"

 perso ca m inspire plus un autre appareil


----------



## kaolin (16 Juillet 2004)

Peut etre un ibook tellement petit qu'on pourrait avoir toutes ses donnees dans sa poche. un ibook avec un ecran de 2 ou 3 "  :mouais:

Bon d'accord je sors :casse: 


un nouvel appareil, pourquoi pas? Mais qu'est ce qui tiendrait dans la poche et pourrait etre utile?


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> un nouvel appareil, pourquoi pas? Mais qu'est ce qui tiendrait dans la poche et pourrait etre utile?


ben, un iPod evidemment !!!
question bête... 

il paré ke la marque ki fait lé disques dur de l'iPod serait en mesure de faire des disque dur 60Go
de la taille de ce de 20Go.
ce ki entrainerait la création d'une nouvel gamme :
20Go 30Go 40Go et 60Go et cela baisserait les prix par conséquend (sinon le 60Go serait a 750¤ !!)

voila...


----------



## Titanium31 (16 Juillet 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé cette invitation à la fnac digitale ....
> 
> C'est étrange ! non ?



Il y a la meme pub dans le dernier SVM page 108 mais sur fond noir avec en haut un G5, dessous le texte "un super ordinateur sur votre bureau" et en dessous le texte "Plus encore ?"

Daniel

PS: désolé j'ai pas de scanner


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

le lien http://www.thinksecret.com/news/augustipods.html


----------



## Paps (16 Juillet 2004)

Grosse erreur doublon... :casse:

Sorry...  :hein:


----------



## Paps (16 Juillet 2004)

Hello...

Un truc que je trouverais cool ça serait une sorte de Palm (Newton) avec ce fameux disque dure de 60Go...

Avec Un OS X mobile Edition pourquoi pas Chaton/Kitten ou Pussy Cat en anglais pour baptiser cette OS...  

Ce qui serait cool c'est que il se syncroniserais avec iCal, etc via iSync...

Avec bien sûre tout les avantages d'un PDA visionné des film, écouter des mp3, avoir tout c'est rendez vous sous la mains et une caméra/appareil photo...

Ceris sur le Gateau il possède une carte wi-fi ainsi que bluetooth et on pourrait meme téléphoner avec...

Imaginé votre iPod, votre Natel, votre Palm réuni ensemble...  :love: 

Et en plus le nom serait tout désigné iHub...  :rateau: 

Bon il faudrait avoir un haut parleur, un microphone intégré le tout dans un bon design...

Imaginé 5 minutes...   

Bon sur ce 

@ ++ Paps


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

Paps a dit:
			
		

> votre Natel


 Bon on t'a reconnu


----------



## tornade13 (17 Juillet 2004)

Vu sur Spymac


----------



## Jack Ryan (17 Juillet 2004)

berk  ... vraiment moche .. en plus c'est pas tellement proche du designde l'iPod Mini .. plus proche des ces vieu machins japonai que tout le monde achetai .. avec un petit monstre de 3 pixel qu'il fallai nourrir


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2004)

Jack Ryan a dit:
			
		

> berk  ... vraiment moche .. en plus c'est pas tellement proche du designde l'iPod Mini .. plus proche des ces vieu machins japonai que tout le monde achetai .. avec un petit monstre de 3 pixel qu'il fallai nourrir


 
 ca ressemble a un savon sur lequel on aurait incrusté un ecran avec photoshop


----------



## tornade13 (17 Juillet 2004)

Jack Ryan a dit:
			
		

> berk  ... vraiment moche .. en plus c'est pas tellement proche du designde l'iPod Mini .. plus proche des ces vieu machins japonai que tout le monde achetai .. avec un petit monstre de 3 pixel qu'il fallai nourrir


J'ai laisser mourrir celui de mon gamin   faisais chier de sonner tout le temp   
Sans connaitre le nouvel ipod G4 je suis sur de me commander l'ipod mini silver pour la rentrée, les couleurs jaune violet et compagnie du ipod G4 si tel est le cas ! pas trop pour moi...


----------



## Jack Ryan (17 Juillet 2004)

Nouvelle Annonce de Think Secret !! Les iPods 4G pour LUNDI !!! 

trop cool si c vrai . apprement ils seront plus fin ... toujours blancs mais avec roue colorée
Think Secret ne sait plus trop quoi penser de l'annonce de debut aout : peu etre une presentation des iPods mini ...

tout est la :  http://www.thinksecret.com/news/newipods.html


----------



## miaou (17 Juillet 2004)

ils précisent  aussi que les prix devraient être revus à la baisse 
espérons qu'il en soit de même avec les  mini non ? sinon ils vont devenir très chers en comparaison


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2004)

C'est bien, si ils sont jolis, je pourrais toujours annuler ma commande d'un iPod Mini rose pour ma compagne et commander ce nouveau modèle.
Il sera peut-être là plus rapidement.


----------



## bernie18 (17 Juillet 2004)

Mince alors,

Je vois encore arriver à grands pas une fausse nouvelle génération d'ipods sans réelles innovations.

En même temps en bloquant les progrés de l'ipod c'est apple qui se jette dans le gouffre.
Allez donc voir les concurrents avec leurs entrées audio analo/num et autres fonctions parfois très utiles.

Il n'ya a plus que le design et certaines performances qui me retiennent vraiment d'aller voir ailleurs.

J'espere qu'on aura de bonnes surprises prochainement.


----------



## Ice_Tux (17 Juillet 2004)

L'iPod 4G n'est encore pas sorti... est-ce que Nick dePlume se trompe souvent?


----------



## Delusive (17 Juillet 2004)

Pas vraiment .


----------



## wesh_wesh (17 Juillet 2004)

N'oublions pas qu'il manque une 'télécommande' à l'airport express!

Pour moi ce nouvel ipod ira de paire avec le prochain imac, le succes est trop beau pour ne pas en profiter. C'est même le moment ou jamais.

Les concepts de tablet-pc et media os actuels sont ridicules et grossiers, et c'est pourtant le marché grand-public de l'avenir. Si 2004 devait être l'année du mac (Jobs a repoussé à 2005 pendant la wwdc.. ^^), c'est qu'il nous prépare du gros, du lourd.. du qui va changer notre perception du micro-ordinateur (vous savez ce vieux machin des années 80, avec plein de touches partout qui faut taper pour qu'il avance   ).

Donc ce nouvelle iPod je le vois avant tout wi-fi (bluetooth?) et il ira de paire avec un imac wifi qui se resume à un écran (détachable) posé sur une base dit de "communication".  (le hub quoi.. hifi, video, visio.. patati, tototo). 

Je vous ferez bien un dessin mais voila je sais pas dessiner :rose:


----------



## Surfer Libre (17 Juillet 2004)

wesh_wesh a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas qu'il manque une 'télécommande' à l'airport express!
> 
> Pour moi ce nouvel ipod ira de paire avec le prochain imac, le succes est trop beau pour ne pas en profiter. C'est même le moment ou jamais.



L'iPod 1ère génération s'armonisait avec les gammes eMac, iMac, iBook blanches et épurées. Le design de ce nouvel iPod pourrait donner le ton pour le prochain design de l'iMac, si le iPod mini ne l'a pas déjà fait (alu brossé?).

L'utilisation en télécommande serait en effet idéale...

Sur le fond, il s'agit surtout d'un relooking qui devrait soulager le mini submergé de commandes. Espérons qu'ils aient amélioré l'autonomie anorexique malgré le poid allégé. Les concurrents savent maintenant le faire. Pourquoi pas Apple?

La vrai innovaton de l'iPod devrait voir le jour dans quelques mois avec l'écran couleur. Vu les ventes colossales du balladeur, il y a largement la place pour trois modèles complémentaires qui raviront encore plus d'utilisateurs. L'iPod mini, l'iPod classique et l'iPod couleur.

Le iPod actuel est comparable aux mac des début. Ce n'est que le début d'une aventure et les rêves les plus fous devraient progressivement faire leurs apparitions dans la petite boite.


----------



## c-66 (18 Juillet 2004)

Voilà les dernière rumeur en date sur iPod 4G : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=110759


----------



## minime (18 Juillet 2004)

Pfff, encore une fois un magazine vend la mèche.


----------



## Yip (18 Juillet 2004)

Moi je le trouve plus petit que le précédent ce modèle, je me fais peut-être des idées vu que je n'ai pas d'iPod (j'en ai vu à la FNAC), il me semble que l'espace entre la roue et l'écran (là où il y avait les boutons) a diminué, non ?


Quelqu'un connaît la taille de la tête de Steeeve qu'on mesure ?


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

les 4 boutons on disparu et sont intégrés dans la roue, mis a part cela ...
j'ai l'impression que la coque est la même non ?


----------



## tornade13 (18 Juillet 2004)

Effectivement au jugé on dirait la même coque, seule la molette a changé et les boutons disparu, la couleur blanche est belle et bien la, et je ne m'attend pas a une évolution voir une révolution de la petite bête, même pas un petit écran couleur pour se mettre a la page, l'ipod va se faire griller je n'en doute pas   reste a voir le prix qui sera toujours aussi excessif je pense...


----------



## Yama (18 Juillet 2004)

Ayant un iPod 2G je ne connait pas le logiciel de l'iPod 3G la version 2.
c'est bien la même chse  àl 'écran ?
sur le mien on vois les liste de lecture et par contre je n'ai pas de shuffle mode.

perso l'ipod transportant la vidéo c'est pas tout de suite. il faut d'abord que le h264 se repende puis que comme avec la musique itunes ou autre chose gère une filmothèque....Etc
et puis je vois pas l'ipod pouvoir jouer les films.

nous verrons bien


----------



## bernie18 (18 Juillet 2004)

On remarquera tout de même que le menu a l'air d'avoir changé...

*avant :*

playlists
browse
extras
settings
backlight

*maintenant :*

music
extras
settings
shuffle songs
backlight

Je me trompe peut être...... (excusez-moi si c'est le cas)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

en tous cas pas de videos à première vue peut être a attendre pour la 5G


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> On remarquera tout de même que le menu a l'air d'avoir changé...
> 
> *avant :*
> 
> ...



sur le 3G tu peux déjà faire varier le menu...

enfin, tout cela, c'est comestique, et je vois comment ça va changer grand chose...si le prix baisse pas, je suis sur que l'ipod va être sérieusement en perte de vitesse


----------



## vm (18 Juillet 2004)

il semble être moins épais 
non ?


----------



## miaou (18 Juillet 2004)

il y a des trucs qu'on ne vois pas et qui pourraient être de bonnes surprise non
les différentes prises " entrée et sortie " sans parler de la valeur du DD


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2004)

Moi je trouve cet iPod cru 2004 très beau :love: à vue de nez du moins...
Qu'Apple ne modifie pas l'apparence en profondeur, c'est normal: _"never change a winning team"_, comme disent les anglophones, pourquoi changer une recette qui gagne ? Les ventes de l'iPod sont là pour prouver que ce baladeur a encore et toujours le vent en poupe, ne serait-ce que pour son look !
Quant au prix, je suis curieuse aussi de voir s'il va baisser, mais le plus important à mon avis sont les "valeurs internes" du bébé... donc attendons lundi voir ce que cet iPod 4G aura à nous présenter


----------



## minime (18 Juillet 2004)

The New iPod.

- Toujours blanc
- Moins épais d'un mm
- Click wheel
- Nouveaux menus
- On-the-go playlists
- Meilleure autonomie
- 40 Go : $399 (-100$)
- 20 Go : $299 (-100$)
- Le modèle 15 Go disparait.


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2004)

apparemment la batterie est mieux gérée...

on peut espérer une update du firmware pour toute la gamme également


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> The New iPod.
> 
> - Toujours blanc
> - Moins épais d'un mm
> ...





les modèles perdront-t-il 100 euros en France...?


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les modèles perdront-t-il 100 euros en France...?



un iPod 20 moins cher qu'un mini... tu reves


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un iPod 20 moins cher qu'un mini... tu reves



non, pas sur que je rêve: le 15 Go disparait, il faut bien le remplacer en bas de l'échelle, ..le 20Go devrait naturellement prendre sa place dans la grille tarifaire, ce qui va etre le cas aux US..donc 349 euros ou un peu plus (soit 100 euros de moins que l'actuel 20Go).

C'est dommage qu'il y ait le mini à 279, parce que forcément, le prix du ipod ne peut pas descendre trop près de celui du mini


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un iPod 20 moins cher qu'un mini... tu reves



J'en doute aussi. 
C'est pas plus mal qu'il reste blanc. Les anciens ne prennent pas trop de "coups de vieux" et les mini gardent leur spécificité.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2004)

449 - 100 = 349 pour le 20Go
279 pour le mini donc c'est toujours plus cher non?


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 449 - 100 = 349 pour le 20Go
> 279 pour le mini donc c'est toujours plus cher non?



oui, mais comme base de prix du nouveau 20, il faut prendre celui du futur ancien 15, soit 349¤.
et 349 - 100 = 249 

ps : profite bien des dernieres heures sur ton iBook


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2004)

j'avais pas vu sa comme sa Ficelle!

ps : je fait les dernieres sauvegarde


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2004)

Dans le noir il est beau ce nouvel ipod

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=200466


----------



## Ice_Tux (18 Juillet 2004)

j'ai l'impression que les photos de MSNBC et de Spymac ne sont pas tout à fait identiques (l'espace entre la molette et le bord inférieux par ex) _edit: c'est normal, celui de spymac est une copie faite par un passionné... faudrait que je lise un peu ce qu'il y a marqué en desous des images :rateau:_

   Spymac: http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=200370&size=big

   MSNBC :   http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/Sections/Newsweek/Components/Photos/mag/040726_issue/040717_IpodNew_vl.vlarge.jpg


----------



## tornade13 (18 Juillet 2004)

Mauvais coup pour ceux qui vendaient leurs ipods d'occas presque aussi cher que du neuf, j'ai voulu négocier un ipod G3 15GO de 10 mois, le gars en voulaient 40 euros de moin que le neuf   
Il a plus qu'a se le mettrent dans le c--   et vu q'il est plus epais que les nouveaux


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais coup pour ceux qui vendaient leurs ipods d'occas presque aussi cher que du neuf, j'ai voulu négocier un ipod G3 15GO de 10 mois, le gars en voulaient 40 euros de moin que le neuf
> Il a plus qu'a se le mettrent dans le c--   et vu q'il est plus epais que les nouveaux



En général, c'est 100 euros de moins pour un prix honnête.
J'ai un 20 G3 à vendre avec l'arrivée du Mini, et je l'estime à 300 euros.  
Bon, à part ça, je savais qu'il allait sortir et à quoi il allait ressembler lorsque le mini a été annoncé. Ce qui me fait peur, plutôt, c'est la mise à jour prochaine du mini.


----------



## Ice_Tux (18 Juillet 2004)

j'ai essayer de mettre ces 2 ipods 4g cote à cote, la plus grosse différence se situe au niveau de la molette (les mesures des côté son les même, et les arrondis des angles aussi)






  ben voilà pour faire passer le temps... cherchez les sept différences 

_edit: zut, j'ai mal lu! __:rose:__ celui de gauche est une copie de celui de droite en fait... ça voudrait dire que celui de MSNBC est un vrai! _


----------



## tornade13 (18 Juillet 2004)

Moi qui voulait me prende un mini silver a la rentreé si mise a jour il y'a je vais attendre un peu alors


----------



## vonstroheim2 (18 Juillet 2004)

Personne n'a entendu parler de la commande de l'armée américaine pour un ipod avec GPS et enregistreur audio intégré ? 
L'Ipod permettra au GI d'écouter de la musique ou des messages perso et d'enregistrer des réponses lors de ses moments de repose. Y en aurait 500 000 exemplaires et SJ irait personnellement en Irak livrer les premiers GI équipés.


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2004)

Ice_Tux a dit:
			
		

> _edit: zut, j'ai mal lu! __:rose:__ celui de gauche est une copie de celui de droite en fait... ça voudrait dire que celui de MSNBC est un vrai! _



Quelqu'un en doute encore ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me fait peur, plutôt, c'est la mise à jour prochaine du mini.



Pourquoi?


----------



## Yip (18 Juillet 2004)

vonstroheim2 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a entendu parler de la commande de l'armée américaine pour un ipod avec GPS et enregistreur audio intégré ?
> L'Ipod permettra au GI d'écouter de la musique ou des messages perso et d'enregistrer des réponses lors de ses moments de repose. Y en aurait 500 000 exemplaires et SJ irait personnellement en Irak livrer les premiers GI équipés.




Je croyais que l'armée n'aimait pas la proximité des iPods avec leurs équipements (ordis)


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?



Parce que le mien arrive à la fin du mois, pardi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2004)

lol


----------



## vonstroheim2 (18 Juillet 2004)

Ils seraient bien sûr pas utilisés en opération, seulement pour lors des périodes de détente, pour le confort psychologique du soldat, quand il est dans sa base à regarder la TV ou jouer au basket.


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

nick les annonce moins chers

sic:"Drive capacities for the new iPod are the same, maxing out at 40GB. However, as anticipated, Apple will offer the models at lower prices. The 40GB unit will ship for $399 and the 20GB model will sell for $299, a $100 reduction in price. Apple is no longer selling a 15GB model."

et une autonomie de 12 heures


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## mandrax_fr (18 Juillet 2004)

et pour ceux qui préfèrent la haute déf.... et qui ne sont pas en 56k biensur 
http://mandraxg.free.fr/ipodG4_big.jpghttp://www.spymac.com/upload/gallery/f_0/user_117/upload_200466.jpg
perso j'aimerais bien connaitre les réf de l'appareil photo


----------



## ileno (18 Juillet 2004)

La gestion des batteries a enfin été améliorées et le look des iPod est encore plus design !!!!!

ici


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

ileno a dit:
			
		

> La gestion des batteries a enfin été améliorées et le look des iPod est encore plus design !!!!!


 regarde les posts au dessus c'est déjà écrit


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux qui préfèrent la haute déf.... et qui ne sont pas en 56k biensur
> http://www.spymac.com/upload/gallery/f_0/user_117/upload_200466.jpg
> perso j'aimerais bien connaitre les réf de l'appareil photo


spymac protège ses photos vérifie ton lien   (d'ou la nécessité de les télécharger  )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> The New iPod.
> 
> - Toujours blanc
> - Moins épais d'un mm
> ...






			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> nick les annonce moins chers
> 
> sic:"Drive capacities for the new iPod are the same, maxing out at 40GB. However, as anticipated, Apple will offer the models at lower prices. The 40GB unit will ship for $399 and the 20GB model will sell for $299, a $100 reduction in price. Apple is no longer selling a 15GB model."
> 
> et une autonomie de 12 heures



Naas, regarde les pages précédentes c'était déja ecrit


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Naas, regarde les pages précédentes c'était déja ecrit


 ah nanh nanh nanh nanh moi je ne traduit pas  :love: ET je ne donne pas de lien vers macbidouille


----------



## mandrax_fr (18 Juillet 2004)

j'ai retouché l'image postée ci dessus par Naas voici ce que ca donne, histoire d'y voir un peu plus clair


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah nanh nanh nanh nanh moi je ne traduit pas  :love: ET je ne donne pas de lien vers macbidouille



Stp tu sors? Lol   :love:


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

j'aime bien le clin d'oeil fait avec le titre de la chanson :love:


----------



## mandrax_fr (18 Juillet 2004)

allé pour le fun voila ce qu'on peut faire avec photoshop histoire de faire patienter


----------



## ederntal (18 Juillet 2004)

Autonomie de 12h... génial!!!

C'était a mon sens le seul gros défaut de l'ipod


----------



## bernie18 (18 Juillet 2004)

Je vais encore devoir attendre pour cette entrée audio !!!

Mince, mince et remince !


----------



## bernie18 (19 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ben maintenant je crois que je vais attendre la prochaine vraie génération.

Pas d'entrée audio, plus d'étui, plus de télecommande, plus de dock sur le 20go....
Bon, je suis d'accord, il y a pas mal d'évolutions intéressantes quand même.

Mais cette entrée audio, ça me semble indispensable !
Pour la vidéo, ne nous plaignons pas, Apple a bien insisté sur ses efforts concentrés sur l'audio pour le moment.

Bravo pour cette génération 3.1  ..... mais vous pouviez peut-être faire mieux en passant à la G4.


----------



## kaolin (19 Juillet 2004)

Je n'ose pas ouvrir une nouvelle discussion etant donne que cela concerne l'iPod.


Pensez vous que les disques durs de 60 Go commandes par Apple serviront pour un appareil de type iPod video, avec un ecran plus grand et en couleurs?
Apple a confirme que les DD de 60 Go ne seraient pas integres dans les ipods.
Celui ci serait presente a l'Apple Expo et ferait echo a la publicite annoncant l'Apple expo sur laquelle on voit l'iPod sur la gauche avec en dessous toute la musique dans votre poche. et sur la droite 'plus encore?' 
Le plus encore serait de transporter ses propres films en video dan sa poche.

Alors que pensez vcous de la rumeur iPod DV presente a l'apple expo le 31 aout?


----------



## bernie18 (19 Juillet 2004)

Ben j'ai bien peur que l'attente soit beaucoup plus longue que ça ....

Misons plutôt pour une sortie début 2005 avec Tiger et le fameux codec HD H264.

Pour l'apple expo, la vedette est déjà annoncée, l'Imac G5.

Dommage !! 

..... et moi j'attend tjrs mon entrée audio.


----------



## kaolin (19 Juillet 2004)

pour ton entree audio, peut etre que tu pourrais creer une petition qui reclame "l'entree audio sur l'iPod pour Bernie18".

Peut etre qu'avec 50 000 signatures, tu pourrais faire plier rapidement Apple


----------



## minime (20 Juillet 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> Pensez vous que les disques durs de 60 Go commandes par Apple serviront pour un appareil de type iPod video, avec un ecran plus grand et en couleurs?



Apple a maintenant une division à part entière pour l'iPod et la musique. Ce domaine devrait leur rapporter environ un milliard sur l'année 2004, mais doit encore être développé. Pour l'instant il est loin d'avoir atteint tout son potentiel, le marché de l'électronique grand public et de la vente de musique en ligne va continuer sa croissance. Ils travaillent surement sur de futurs produits, peut-être centrés sur la vidéo, mais leur apparition demandera sans doute la mise en place d'une stratégie dépassant le seul appareil. Si l'iPod est un succès, c'est également grâce à iTunes, et au music store.

Je ne crois pas à une sortie prochaine, mais je n'ai pas d'agent dans la place qui me filerait des infos super sekrit.


----------



## bernie18 (20 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, bonne idée la pétition .....

Peut-être que ma grand mère va même la signer, elle voulait un Ipod avec entrée audio numérique pour brancher sa platine vynil 5.1 !!

Coooool !


----------



## gootch (20 Juillet 2004)

je signe ou pour la petition de bernie?!!


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juillet 2004)

Sympa la molette éclairée (les caracteres Menus etc..) il n'y a pas ca sur mon Mini


----------



## minime (21 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> je signe ou pour la petition de bernie?!!



L'aventure commence ici.


----------



## passetoutou (21 Juillet 2004)

Je poste dans la rubrique rumeur mais c plutôt un avis perso, un présentiment.

Objectivement l'ipod G4 n'apporte pas grand chose et pourtant on parle de 4ième génération ... les nouveautés ne sont telles pas à venir.
Par exemple le menu "broswe" devient "music" ... on peut imaginer que l'ipod pourra gérer autre chose : nos photos numériques par exemple. Cela va complètement dans le sens de la pub pour l'apple expo.
En le branchant sur un mac ou PC on pourrait faire un diaporama de nos albums iphoto. Avec un adaptateur, on pourra faire la même chose sur une TV. Pour la vidéo, je n'y crois pas encore.

bref je pense (j'espère) que l'ipod G4 est plus révolutionnaire que ce qu'on pourrait le croire.


----------



## Moof (22 Juillet 2004)

Moi, j'aimerais bien que l'iPod gère le ogg, un jour...

Ça ne coûterait rien à Apple, franchement.


----------

